# Need some ideas for single plant light deprivation enclosure.



## Budologist420 (May 24, 2012)

Hey guys I've got a plant, Alien OG, thats outdoors and its very far into flowering and i'm pretty sure its not gonna come back to veg, if it does its gonna be too late in the season to get very big, so I want to build a single plant light deprivation tent/enclosure so that it can finish flowering.

Any ideas on cheap materials to use?

Heres the plant a few weeks ago, its still about the same size just buds all over it.
[video=youtube;mPXdRHh4pE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPXdRHh4pE4[/video]

-BUD


----------



## Saldaw (May 24, 2012)

awsome plant + rep


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2012)

big ass cardboard box. or even use 2 and tape them together.


----------



## Budologist420 (May 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> big ass cardboard box. or even use 2 and tape them together.


Lol! Looking for something with a little more aeration, and don't say poke some holes hahaha


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2012)

Budologist420 said:


> Lol! Looking for something with a little more aeration, and don't say poke some holes hahaha


poke some holes.

j/k. build a frame around it and cover it in black out cloth.

i have a headband about the size of your that went to flower early, and i have other headbands so i let it flower. cardboard box is working for me.


----------



## Metasynth (May 24, 2012)

Some 3/4" PVC, panda, and duct tape.

Large garbage can, like the 50 gallon ones, just turn it upside down over the plant.

Maybe put some bamboo stakes in the pot as a frame, and use 50 gallon trash bags, 5 layers thick...(quintuple bagging)


----------



## Metasynth (May 24, 2012)

Hmm...something that breathes...yeah, black cloth maybe...


----------



## Budologist420 (May 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> poke some holes.
> 
> j/k. build a frame around it and cover it in black out cloth.
> 
> i have a headband about the size of your that went to flower early, and i have other headbands so i let it flower. cardboard box is working for me.



A blackout cloth sounds perfect.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2012)

Budologist420 said:


> A blackout cloth sounds perfect.


about $6.99 for a 54''x36'' sheet at joanne's.


----------



## Budologist420 (May 24, 2012)

Will post some pics when i have something set up, thanks for the ideas guys!


----------



## zo0t (May 25, 2012)

ye i uze boxen br0 with kumputer fan for daair go in br0 and icewater to stunz da root to make morar kristolz on da pist0lz br0w


----------



## Budologist420 (May 29, 2012)

Found some perfect breathable material to make a light dep. box 

http://www.foreverflowering.net/black-out-fabrics-4


----------



## RollUpMikey (Jan 20, 2013)

Budologist420 said:


> Found some perfect breathable material to make a light dep. box
> 
> http://www.foreverflowering.net/black-out-fabrics-4


$.70/Sq. Ft. Isn't horrible. 

I am looking for some sort of light dep. material as well. 

What did you ever end up doing last year on this subject?

I'll be looking for something this year for sure.


----------



## guitarzan (Jun 21, 2022)

I'm doing the same exact thing...I have a few plants here and there in the yard. The thing is, they're in the ground...best place for a plant to flourish without a doubt. I have to trick them because it gets cold up here faster than in warmer climates. I already bought the tarp...I bought thick stuff to prevent light from getting through, and some thinner camouflage stuff for on top. I'm getting one inch diameter PVC piping, ten feet long, four of them and a one inch four way tee PVC piping fitting to make a frame. The pipe is flexible enough to bend, maybe glue tent pegs on each of the four pipe pieces that'll go into the ground, wrap the tarp around the frame, which of course goes over the plant, which will be about 6 feet tall in a month or so. I'll cover the plants after the sun goes down, and wait until 10AM until I remove the cover thing. As long as it gets less than 12 hours of light per day, some strains take longer, some take less time, and once the plant releases the flowering hormones and there are lots of pistils ( I call them Bart Simpsons because they look like little Bart Simpsons with the white hair sticking straight up ) anyways, once they're in full flower you can stop giving it only 12 hours of light. It won't go back to vegetative state if it gets 14 hours or even 15 hours a day once it starts to bud. If you put it under 18 to 24 hours of light per day it'll go back, but not late July's sun. My experience...


----------



## guitarzan (Jun 21, 2022)

I seriously would not worry too much about "breathable" fabric to trick plants. I understand their concern, but from my experience, it's the stopping of light is the most important, not so much the air it gets, don't forget, a plant produces oxygen after it consumes carbon dioxide. Covering for a few hours per day won't do any damage. One time, I covered a few plants with thick ass garbage sacks...I ended up getting sick and left them on for 4 days straight...I thought they'd all be dead. Lifted off the thick bags and they were all in full flower...Bart Simpsons all over all three plants. If you're that concerned about air flow, throw a small fan under the tarps. I wouldn't worry too much, weed is a hardy plant. Sometimes it likes a beating...seriously. We had a few days of heavy rain one time, and I thought it might have done damage to the outside plants but it just made them flourish.


----------



## guitarzan (Jun 28, 2022)

I just bought some 1" PVC pipe in 10 foot lengths and a four way tees to make two light dep covers for plants I have in the ground in my yard. Four pipes per plant cover for the framing with the 12" tarp spikes in the flanged side of each pipe, you can glue them solid or not. I also bought thick tarp to cut all the light out and a thinner camouflage tarp to hide the process. I plan on cutting the ten foot lengths because I don't need it that high...about 6 feet high will be plenty as I top my plants so they grow more bushy rather than high and lanky. So I'll cut a couple of feet off each PVC ten footer...I figure 8 feet will be lots. I also bought these good tent spikes for tarps at Home Depot for $4 each. I have four legs for the frame, stick them where ever best, then wrap the tarps after the sun sets (don't worry too much about not getting air, it produces oxygen...I had plants covered in thick trash bags for 5 days straight one time because something happened, I came back and the plants tricked into flower, none of them got sick or died of lack of air, but they were really thirsty). Leave the rig over the plants until about 10AM, then remove the cover. Once you see pistils and Bart Simpsons I call them all over the plant, then you can stop covering them. I keep covering them until the plant is well into flower, like for at least three weeks...after that it won't reveg unless you start giving it 18 to 24 hours of light per day. After June 21st, summer solstice, every day gets shorter anyways, so...? My experience, seems to work for me.


----------

